# Storing a bow



## Josh82 (Oct 10, 2010)

Deploying in a few weeks. Bows in a case strings are waxed. Is there anything else i can do to ensure nothing crazy will happen while gone.any advicwe on how else to store


----------



## slamdam (Oct 10, 2006)

i dont do anything to mine, just hang them up. where are you going to? Im in Bagram and have my bow here with a target i had flown in


----------



## esch1203 (Feb 27, 2008)

Get the limb bolts out a few turns but watch out - not too much! This will reduce the presure on the limbs and relaxes the string and cables.


----------



## ArmyArcher63 (Mar 8, 2009)

It should be fine just like that, no worries.
But here's an idea... chat with people in your command chain, explain to them that this is good therapy for you and you need your bow with you. When they see your point, ask for permission to store your bow case (w/lots of arrows, tools, and any thing else you may need, including a couple of target blocks) in the company connex. When the connex gets where your going, and you may need to store your bow in the "arms room", you'll have it w/you to practice with while over there.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

First off, thanks for serving and protecting us while over there. It's guys like you, that give us the rights and freedoms we enjoy here in the United States. But, all you need to do, is clean the dust and dirt off of it. Then wax the string heavily and put a few drops of lube on the joints and bearings. I put mine up in the summer months, and that's all I do. No problems throughout the season, even during the late season. It can get down to -5F here in Wisconsin during December. Stay safe.


----------

